# Anavar dose for female



## muscles&mascara (Mar 1, 2015)

Just starting Anavar cycle, any recommendations on a safe dose for females?


----------



## zoey101fan (Mar 1, 2015)

I've seen 15-20mg per day pretty commonly for a first cycle.

Keep in mind, there are other less androgenic compounds that can give you better gains.  Superdrol comes to mind.


----------



## Lavey (Mar 1, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> I've seen 15-20mg per day pretty commonly for a first cycle.
> 
> Keep in mind, there are other less androgenic compounds that can give you better gains.  Superdrol comes to mind.



Why superdrol? Var or winny is a much better choice - my opinion!

Anavar 10-20mg is plenty for about 6 weeks - 8 wks tops...


----------



## zoey101fan (Mar 2, 2015)

when compared to sdrol, var and winny are much more androgenic.  If she is worried about androgenic sides, superdrol would be a much better choice.

Also, superdrol can give a girl huge strength and mass gains even at doses like 5mg per day.


----------



## Akamai (Mar 2, 2015)

Starting dose 2.5mgs.  If you have quarter a 10mg then do so.  Remember back in the day, we could only get 2.5 tabs. And it was plenty to start and adjust from there. No mater what dose there are always sides. It just if these sides are acceptable or not. Hair growth clit enlargement cessation of menstrual cycle etc..

You can always go up.

Ak


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 2, 2015)

Akamai said:


> Starting dose 2.5mgs.  If you have quarter a 10mg then do so.  Remember back in the we could only get 2.5 tabs. And it was plenty to start and adjust from there. No mater what dose there are always sides. It just if these sides are acceptable or not. Hair growth clit enlargement cessation of menstrual cycle etc..
> 
> *You can always go up.*
> 
> Ak



Excellent advice.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 2, 2015)

I agree with akami. start low, work up. The consensus is 20mg max unless you want some good sides. 5mg everyday worked great for my wife and a few other women I know.


----------



## Akamai (Mar 3, 2015)

And Beware real anavar is difficult at best to find.

Ak


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife loves her anavar! Her go to dose is 10mg Ed. She never exceeds that but will add other compounds in contest prep or even off season. Real anavar has offered her excellent results with little to no negative side effects at 10mg daily. 

My suggestion is to give it a go at 5mg daily for a couple weeks see how you react to it, if all is good go up to 10mg. 

Just a word of caution the side effects women experience are very much dose and duration dependent. Start low and keep the cycle short. Once it's over reassess how you did and plan for the next one. Good luck I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think Amaturemale's wife has a fair amount of experience with superdrol.  Maybe he will see this and chime in.  I think primobolan depot is a good choice also for a female.  Less liver stress too.


----------



## Akamai (Mar 5, 2015)

There is room for variation with experience as a women progresses.  But there is quite a difference from absolute beginner to prepping for a professional contest. 

Ak


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 6, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I think Amaturemale's wife has a fair amount of experience with superdrol.  Maybe he will see this and chime in.  I think primobolan depot is a good choice also for a female.  Less liver stress too.



Superdrol is a trade secret and should not be spread around.  

Anyways, what would you like to know?


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 6, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> when compared to sdrol, var and winny are much more androgenic.  If she is worried about androgenic sides, superdrol would be a much better choice.
> 
> Also, superdrol can give a girl huge strength and mass gains even at doses like 5mg per day.




If i remember correctly, superdrol has the same androgenic rating as anavar. Winny is higher and should always be avoided.   The point is you can take a muscle builder thats more potent than dbol but has the same  androgenic rating as anavar.  The question then becomes why should you take anavar ever?  Var is a poor mass builder.  It leans you out but so does superdrol.


----------



## zoey101fan (Mar 9, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> If i remember correctly, superdrol has the same androgenic rating as anavar. Winny is higher and should always be avoided.   The point is you can take a muscle builder thats more potent than dbol but has the same  androgenic rating as anavar.  The question then becomes why should you take anavar ever?  Var is a poor mass builder.  It leans you out but so does superdrol.



Cool, good info.

I believe I have been told that it's "less androgenic" because generally you take a lower dose of sdrol than you do of var.

Lower androgen to results ratio haha


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 9, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> Cool, good info.
> 
> I believe I have been told that it's "less androgenic" because generally you take a lower dose of sdrol than you do of var.
> 
> Lower androgen to results ratio haha




Yes 5 mgs a day is all thats needed.  My wife had huge gains at that dose and it never even stopped her menstrual cycle.  However, it will still raise blood pressure and wreak havoc on lipids and liver even at that dose.  Synthergine is a must.  

On a side note, Im curious what a cycle of 5mgs of SD coupled with 5mgs of var would do.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

Honestly for women i would start at a very low dose. 2.5mg-5mg at first. Even VAR can cause sides in some women. Dose for women can go up to 10-20mg ED but still i would start low.


----------



## custom creation (Mar 12, 2015)

My wife is running 5mg a day and achieving great results. Thus far no sides have been noticed.


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 12, 2015)

custom creation said:


> My wife is running 5mg a day and achieving great results. Thus far no sides have been noticed.



5 mgs of anavar?


----------



## custom creation (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, she is running it for 6 weeks only at 5mg a day. She has went down in body fat 2.5% already about 4 1/2 weeks in. She does instruct Zumba and other classes, so she gets alot of cardiovascular therapy.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Mar 24, 2015)

Superdrol actually has half the androgenic rating of var iirc, it is rated a 5 where var is a 10, I think this info was from mike Arnold but I don't remember exactly

I'm about to start my girl on SD at 5 mg a day personally


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 24, 2015)

I have my lady on 5mg var and starting 12.5 mcgs of T3 ED.  She is a ex body/fitness model. Now she competes as Tri-Athelete.  Its only been 5 days, waiting for results, tomorrow is weights day, we shall see if she has some strenght gains.  Anavar for her type of workouts should be perfect.  I will have to do some homework on SD. My var is legit I trust Alin.
 On another note what about Turnabol for females?  To androgenic? anbody have expierence with ladies and Tbol>?


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 28, 2015)

Slaytonslayer said:


> Superdrol actually has half the androgenic rating of var iirc, it is rated a 5 where var is a 10, I think this info was from mike Arnold but I don't remember exactly
> 
> I'm about to start my girl on SD at 5 mg a day personally



Watch out for head aches and high blood pressure. Mine just got serious high bp from it and had to come off.


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 26, 2016)

ye anavar is very suit for female because the mild effect


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 26, 2016)

anavar is a very popular anabolic androgenic steroid and is considered to be one of the friendliest in terms of side effects. This is one of the few anabolic steroids that carry with it a high rate of success among women, so much so it’s often referred to as “The Girl Steroid.”


----------

